# Inspiron M101z



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everybody. Need a laptop for basic computing like browsing, pdf reading and movie watching. Have selected a dell model , inspiron m101z. 
It comes with an amd athlon 2 neo, 2gb ddr3, 250gb and most importantly radeon 4225 with 384 mb dedicated video memory.

Now the model starts from 20k with the above specs. Actually my brother works in dell's software division and he can get a 20% discount on the mrp.
So it works out to 16k.

Is it a good buy at that price cause my budget is 15k which is strictly netbook territory?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2010)

come on guys!! any replies?


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Go for it imho. This laptop is the perfect balance between a netbook and a full fledged laptop.


----------



## dissel (Dec 17, 2010)

So anyone got this machine yet ? Is that heating issue is real ? How is the temp in idle condition ? Can anyone post the screen of HW monitor software ?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have halted the purchase. Waiting for amd zacate powered netbooks. Early previews were very promising. The heat levels were very less and almost as intel.


----------



## dissel (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm tempted to buy the basic model, but after seeing this youtube video I'm scared.

This guy returned the lappy for heating issue.
YouTube - Inspiron M101z Returns to its Maker

He made other 2 vids one is unboxing 

YouTube - Unboxing: Dell Inspiron M101z

another is review

YouTube - Review: Dell Inspiron M101z


----------

